# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  ricordea florida

## Cesar Pinto

ontem fui buscar a minha mais nova aquisiçao uma rocha com 23 polipos de ricordeas florida de varias cores :SbSourire2:   e a minha duvida é se elas forem alimentadas polipo a polipo reproduzen-se mais rapidamente ?
como estas ricordeas sao diferentes das outras que tenho visto pois cada polipo tem cerca de duas ou tres bocas deverei alimentar por polipo ou por boca?
independentemente das duvidas sao realmente corais lindissimos quando tutalmente abertos :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas,
Mete fotos disso ,são dos meus corais favoritos.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

claro que sim
vou esparar só uns 2 ou 3 dias para elas se ambientarem e estarem na sua maxima beleza para tirar umas fotos, como arranjei uma EOS 5D vou ver o que consigo fazer para tentar tirar umas fotos ainda pouco conheço a maquina

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Eu quando alimento vou pólipo a pólipo.

É incrível a diferença de crescimento e reprodução com e sem alimento.

Boa sorte com essas meninas!

----------


## Ruben Miguel

ando a procura desse coral desde que montei o meu aqua......tambem é dos meus favoritos.
posta ai as fotos. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite Cesar Pinto  :Olá:  

Pode-se saber quanto pagou por essa pedra com ricordeias? 

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Pode-se saber quanto pagou por essa pedra com ricordeias?


Boas :Olá:  
Eu também estou curioso... 23 polipos ?????
Cá em Viana vendem a setenta euros o polipo :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
E nem sequer tem rocha para pesar :yb665:   :yb665:  
abraço a todos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

claro que sim, nao tenho nada a esconder
setenta  o polipo :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
as lojas que me perdoem mas isso e roubar
acreditem ou nao mas essa rocha custou apenas 30 só nao me pessam para dizer onde pois só poderei dizer se quem vendeu autorisar mas nao foi a particolar.
quanto as fotos assim que poder coloco.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Cesar
Por esse preço só pode mesmo ser rodacthis !!
Cump.
Pedro Azevedo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  
garanto-te que nao sao
sao mesmo ricordea florida

----------


## RicardoLuis

César, olha que eu também já me induzi a mim próprio em erro, pensando que uma rodacthis que tenho no meu era uma ricordea...

Realmente o preço das ricordeas, por pólipo, nas lojas anda por volta do valor que o Paulo Fornelos falou, isto porque as rochas compradas pelas lojas, já são realmente caras, e para que haja um melhor aproveitamento e uma venda mais rápida, acabam por separar os pólipos para os vender individualmente...é que não é qualquer pessoa que vai dar cerca de 200 por uma rocha com 3 ou 4 pólipos. e se é assim, imagina se essa rocha fossem mesmo ricordeas, com 23 pólipos... seria uma pequena fortuna. 

Mas nada como umas fotos para que esses pólipos sejam identificados.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Ricardo Luís

----------


## Ingo Barao

posta la umas fotos que estou curioso cesar.... :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

De facto,70€ o pólipo não é roubar, é um atentado!
É um absurdo quando e aquariofilia passa de um hobbie fantástico, para uma feira de vaidades onde só alguns podem entrar!
O elevado preço das ricordeas existe, porque isto é de modas, ainda me lembro, há uns 7 ou 8 anos, de encontrar, com relativa frequência, ricordeas a preços que não eram nada do que são agora, porque pouca gente as queria.
Os preços das ricordeas nem fazem sentido, embora a sua colecta seja extremamente restrita, a sua reprodução não é assim tão lenta nem complexa, é mesmo uma questão de oferta e procura e de modas... :SbRequin2:  
Em algumas lojas on line estrangeiras, encontramos facilmente pólipos a 20, 25, 30 € no maximo.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

estou a ver que só vos vou conseguir provar que  sao realmente ricordeas floridas com as fotos, esperimentem a procurar em outros paises que encontram bem mais barato.
fotos amanha cá estaram para se poder provar

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá César,

Ainda bem que estás contente pelas tuas ricordeas!!
Ainda há uns meses comprei uma pedra com 6 pólipos de ricordea que me custou 30 euros. Havia lá na loja muitas mais, e ninguem comprou...
E são mesmo ricordeas. O que acontece é que existem duas espécies de ricordea. As que comprei não são florida mas sim Yuma. As yuma não estão em vias de extinção e a sua colecta no mar não está proibida logo os preços são relativamente baixos. Muito provavelmente tu compraste Yuma, ás vezes é dificil de distinguir.

As florida estão com taxas de recolha muito controladas e a procura está a aumentar muito, é moda como o Paulo referiu, por isso os preços aumentam muito.

Manda uma foto para podermos identificar com exactidão. 

Abraço

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas 

Penso que as yuma tem "tentaculos" á volta da boca do polipo e as floridas não.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Antes da fotografia aqui fica um dos critérios mais fiáveis para uma correcta identificação: a observação da boca!

Geralmente as florida tem um espaço em volta da boca que é desprovido das tradicionais bolas (espirocistos) enquanto que as yuma tem espirocistos que se extendem até às bordas da boca, não existindo espaço livre.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

estas nao sao as minhas mas sao as que encontrei mais identicas na net
mas apesar disso consegue-se distinguir bem a diferença entre as florida e as yuma.
as que tenho sao muito identicas a estas a unica diferença é que as minhas sao em verde e vermelho e com pouco azul e a  cor ainda nao está tao defenida pois chegaram á pouco tempo, só as tenho a dois dias.

5[1].jpg

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá César,

Essas são sem dúvida florida.
As minhas yuma ás vezes estão mais redondas e inchadas, parecendo-se mais com florida, outras vezes estão mais encolhidas.

Para poderem visualizar melhor o que eu e o Rodrigo dissemos:

A Yuma:


A florida:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> De facto,70 o pólipo não é roubar, é um atentado!
> É um absurdo quando e aquariofilia passa de um hobbie fantástico, para uma feira de vaidades onde só alguns podem entrar!
> O elevado preço das ricordeas existe, porque isto é de modas, ainda me lembro, há uns 7 ou 8 anos, de encontrar, com relativa frequência, ricordeas a preços que não eram nada do que são agora, porque pouca gente as queria.
> Os preços das ricordeas nem fazem sentido, embora a sua colecta seja extremamente restrita, a sua reprodução não é assim tão lenta nem complexa, é mesmo uma questão de oferta e procura e de modas... 
> Em algumas lojas on line estrangeiras, encontramos facilmente pólipos a 20, 25, 30  no maximo.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas Paulo
Eu refiro-me exactamente a esses preços...pólipos a 20, 25, 30  no máximo.
 :Pracima:  por isso continuo na dúvida em relação á verdadeira identificação
da espécie  :Whistle:  
Cump.
Pedro Azevedo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

aqui estao as fotos para tirar as duvidas, pesso desculpa é pela qualidade pois a unica objectiva que tenho disponivel de momento é uma 55*250mm
e tive de tirar as fotos a cerca de 1.5m do aqua nao é facil fazer melhor mas penso que dá para serem identificadas.
_MG_0009.jpg


_MG_0010.jpg


_MG_0011.jpg

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas bela compra que fizeste, mesmo que nao seja florida ( não sei bem identificar, a foto nao favorece muito as cores).

um dia que tenhas uns polipos para venda diz qualquer coisa. :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Tambem quero... :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Sem duvida florida :SbOk:  

Excelente compra que fizeste!!! Há lá mais? :yb624:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Cesar Pinto

claro que sim
estou só a espera de uma resposta para poder dizer onde podem comprar :SbOk2:  
mas quanto a indentificaçao?
confirma-se ( florida)?

----------


## Rui da Silva

lindas.. :Palmas:  
tenho que ir ver isso de perto...n axas que é polipos a mais para o teu aqua?? :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

polipos a mais :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
nem que tivesse que montar outro só para elas :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
nunca sao demais.
vou dar um mes para ver como ficam no meu aqua e se realmente me agradarem bastante em termos de cor e crescimento penso fazer uma encomenda delas igual ou superior a esta :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
nem que tenha que retirar outros corais :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## RicardoLuis

> claro que sim
> estou só a espera de uma resposta para poder dizer onde podem comprar 
> mas quanto a indentificaçao?
> confirma-se ( florida)?


César, se são ou não, não sei... mas q gostei muito, isso gostei sem dúvida... ficarei à espera que dês indicações da loja para poder lá dar um salto  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

_Ricordea florida_!  :SbOk3:  

Excelente compra. Tenho um pólipo igual a esses. 

Quanto ás bocas, é divisão do pólipo...agora pode continuar, ou não...se estivesse começado a dividir-se no teu aqua era dirente, porque a destabilização da troca de águas, transporte e isso pode fazer parar a divisão.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

São estas pequenas compras aos mais distraidos, que confirmam e colocam a descoberto, a mafia que são os preços das ricordeas. Quando os animais estão na moda, os preços tornam-se disparatados, e continuo a dizer,  não é pelo facto de as floridas estarem com capturas muito restritas ou quase nulas, que se justificam os elevados preços, são animais de fácil propagação em cativeiro e manutenção. Temos outros exemplos, até em peixes...os cardinais banggai estão confinados na natureza a uma área pequenissima, no entanto não é por isso que se comercializam com preços elevados.
Passou-se o mesmo com o mito  das eufhyllias há uns 3 anos ou 4 anos, que iam deixar de ser importadas, que a captura era muito mais restrita, tanto as de vários pólipos como as de um só pólipo. A certa altura os preços das euphyllias tornaram-se completamente absurdos, mas a verdade é que nunca deixaram de aparecer no mercado em quantidades consideráveis,...felizmente agora estão a melhorar os preços...enfim, há certas coisas que não se entendem e esta coisa das modas no hobbie, relativamente aos animais, é uma delas!!
Bela compra fizeste, Cesar!!!Parabéns :Pracima:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

30 euros 23 pólipos não é um preço normal.É pouco mais do que um 1 euro por pólipo e isso eu nunca vi, nem em yuma nem em coral nenhum sinceramente.

É daquelas compras que nos deixam a pensar no que é que se passa neste hobbie e no mercado...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas,
> 
> 30 euros 23 pólipos não é um preço normal.É pouco mais do que um 1 euro por pólipo e isso eu nunca vi, nem em yuma nem em coral nenhum sinceramente.
> 
> É daquelas compras que nos deixam a pensar no que é que se passa neste hobbie e no mercado...



De facto, o caso do Cesar, não é um exemplo 100% adequado porque é, definitivamente, um preço íncrível. Mas tal como o Nuno diz, levanta algumas questões sobre os preços de alguns corais!


Cumprimentos,

----------


## CORALSEA

> De facto, o caso do Cesar, não é um exemplo 100% adequado porque é, definitivamente, um preço íncrível. Mas tal como o Nuno diz, levanta algumas questões sobre os preços de alguns corais!
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boa tarde,
Realmente, as ricordeas neste momento estão um pouco sobrevalorizadas, mas a culpa nem sempre é das lojas. Tudo dependo do preço a que foram compradas e a origem do coral.
Neste momento tenho cerca de 4 pedras de ricordeas com 6/8 pólipos por pedra, a rondar os 30/40 € a pedra e 3 das quais, mais coloridas.
Mas já tenho tido contactos com vários fornecedores europeus, e o preço por pólipo tb ronda os 65/70 €.

Atenciosamente,
André Barros - ExoReef

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas pessoal
As fotos apresentadas parecem ser ricordeas  :SbOk:   sendo assim foi uma excelente compra  :Palmas:  , no entanto isso só se deve de certeza absoluta a uma má identificação da especie desde a origem até ao logista final  :yb665:  
Devem ter pensado ser simples actinodiscus  :yb665:  !!
Pois, acho que nenhum intermediario a saber tratar-se de ricordeas não mete-se a faca ao pessoal  :SbRiche:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Mas ainda bem que aparecem de vez enquando estes bonus  :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.
Pedro Azevedo

----------


## CORALSEA

> Boas pessoal
> As fotos apresentadas parecem ser ricordeas   sendo assim foi uma excelente compra  , no entanto isso só se deve de certeza absoluta a uma má identificação da especie desde a origem até ao logista final  
> Devem ter pensado ser simples actinodiscus  !!
> Pois, acho que nenhum intermediario a saber tratar-se de ricordeas não mete-se a faca ao pessoal   
> Mas ainda bem que aparecem de vez enquando estes bonus  
> Cump.
> Pedro Azevedo


Boas Pedro.
Sabes que nem sempre há intermediários nas importações. E na origem, dependendo da espécie, nem sempre é feita a melhor identificação, logo aparecem muitas vezes esse tipo de coral a preços muito aceitáveis, mas mesmo assim, não quer dizer que o preço de 65/70 € o pólipo é caro, porque o preço final depende do preço de custo do coral, e não sabemos o que esteve por traz de todo o processo de recolha/transporte ou propagação.
Nestas alturas o mais certo é aproveitar estas oportunidades hehe

Abraço
André

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas André
Concordo !!! No entanto sabes que a maior parte das vezes os corais fazem escalas em varios paises europeus até chegarem cá. Aliás até se costuma dizer que o que cá chega são os restos´!!! 
Mas pronto, o que eu queria dizer foi precisamente o que tu confirmas-tes!  :SbOk:  
Má identificação na origem e possivelmente passaram despercebidos nas estações europeias antes de entrarem cá dentro  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Abraço

----------


## CORALSEA

> Boas André
> Concordo !!! No entanto sabes que a maior parte das vezes os corais fazem escalas em varios paises europeus até chegarem cá. Aliás até se costuma dizer que o que cá chega são os restos´!!! 
> Mas pronto, o que eu queria dizer foi precisamente o que tu confirmas-tes!  
> Má identificação na origem e possivelmente passaram despercebidos nas estações europeias antes de entrarem cá dentro   
> Abraço


Isso é verdade.
Nos levamos sempre com os restos, mas no caso das ricordeas q eu recebi vieram directamente, parando so na alemanha, mas no aeroporto para fiscalização, logo o preço fica sempre mais em conta.

Mas ja estou a estudar uma maneira para trazer para portugal as travessas completas, para nao se venderem sempre os restos dos outros hehe  :SbRequin2:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> Mas ja estou a estudar uma maneira para trazer para portugal as travessas completas, para nao se venderem sempre os restos dos outros hehe  
> Abraço


 :SbOk:  Isso é o que é preciso e a gente quer !!!!
Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas

Não quero defender os logistas, mas já vi pedir mais por corais menos espectaculares, como por exemplo 50  por um Sarco. Para mim as Ricordeas floridas não são um coral espectacular... são extraordinários, os meus preferidos e, por isso, não me custa nada dar mais 20  e comprar um pólipo de Ricordea em vez de um Sarco.

Não sei se sabem, mas a Arca de Noé é a representante exclusiva em Portugal da Ricordea Farm, e vendem o pólipo a 70 .

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas
> 
> 
> Não quero defender os logistas, mas já vi pedir mais por corais menos espectaculares, como por exemplo 50 € por um Sarco. Para mim as Ricordeas floridas não são um coral espectacular... são extraordinários, os meus preferidos e, por isso, não me custa nada dar mais 20 € e comprar um pólipo de Ricordea em vez de um Sarco.


Não precisam de defesa porque ninguém os está atacar!!! São os que menos culpa têm disso...mais culpa temos nós :yb624:  , que as procuramos tipo loucos, quando há uns anos ninguém lhes ligava nada :yb624:  
Jose relativamente aos sarcos, isso já é uma questão de preferências, e nesse campo, de facto, não se pode discutir!!
Eu por exemplo, tenho um Sarco que não vendia  por 200€, tudo depende do tamanho e da própria beleza do coral...mesmo nos Sarcos há animais magníficos. Evidentemente, na generalidade, as ricordeas são corais muito bonitos, mas nem isso, por vezes, poderá significar que valem aquilo que estamos a pagar por elas.
O André deu aqui, e bem, excelentes explicações para a possível sobrevalorização das ricordeas :SbOk: , de qualquer maneira não me parece apenas isso, penso que o facto de estarem na moda...ajuda imenso!!!





> Não sei se sabem, mas a Arca de Noé é a representante exclusiva em Portugal da Ricordea Farm, e vendem o pólipo a 70 €.


Na minha opinião, nada justifica, que numa propagação em cativeiro de ricordeas, de grande escala, como é o caso (embora em Inglaterra os animais marinhos sejam caros), se atribuam valores destes a um pólipo apenas.
Todos sabemos a rapidez de propagação das ricordeas quando comparadas com um sps. 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
após ter conversado com o vendedor, e ele ter realmente percebido o que tinha vendido ao valor que foi, ele informou-me aquilo que já foi dito por muitos de voçes que houve um erro de identificaçao do coral e que tive muita sorte em ficar com ele, e que se tvesse dito logo que eram ricardeas florida já nao as teria trazido.
deixo-vos mais umas fotos com mais cor, pois elas de dia para dia estao mais bonitas e maiores.

_MG_0093.JPG


_MG_0095.JPG


_MG_0097.JPG


_MG_0101.JPG

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Desculpem-me a sinceridade, mas estas ricordeas... eu não vejo nada de especial nestas fotos :yb668:  
Eu gosto de ricordeas, mas como diz o ditado:
 ...para o ser não basta sê-lo, tem de parecer... ou qualquer coisa do género :SbSourire2:  
No entanto, pode ser q tenhas sorte e que elas ganhem uma côr muito bonita.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe
granda fezada.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

rui é verdade aimda nao teem muita cor mas se eu te disser que as tenho a 4/5 dias e eram quase todas brancas e em tao pouco tempo já teem uma cor muito diferente e de dia para dia ganham mais verde; laranja; e vermelho.
a ver vamos como é que elas vao ficar e que surpresa me vao proporcionar ( boa ou má )

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Cesar. Bela compra que fizeste :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, César.

Há pólipos de Ricordea florida de cor bege e não tão coloridos como outros. Dessa cor compram-se a 30 pólipo.

No entanto, fizeste uma bela compra. Foi mesmo uma lotaria.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Boas, César.
> 
> Há pólipos de Ricordea florida de cor bege e não tão coloridos como outros. Dessa cor compram-se a 30 pólipo.
> 
> No entanto, fizeste uma bela compra. Foi mesmo uma lotaria.


Boas :Olá:  
Conheço uma loja (Maia) para quem quizer, onde pode saír mais dessa lotaria :yb665:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá amigos da RF

Creio que loteria ou erro do vendedor o preço pago por 23 pólipos de ricordea é muito inferior ao de mercado, vos digo isto, pois aqui no Brasil um pólipo de ricordea não é encontrado por menos de R$120,00 ou 47,00.

Parabéns pela aquisição!

Caro Rui, há tempos comprei uns pólipos de ricordeas e por alguns dias elas se pareciam como estas do Amigo Cesar Pinto, após o período de readptação ao novo aquário elas voltam ao seu estado natural.

----------

